# Bataleon: 2010/11 Snowboard Preview



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Bataleon FTW, this guy is awesome

I can't wait to see what the other boards look like

Bataleon: 2010/11 Snowboard Preview | Transworld Business


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

I found more, not sure which is which other then the ET and Distortia cool nonetheless.

My guess is that the riot is the black and white one, based on the last 3 years or so

http://www.flickr.com/photos/snowbroader/4281952889/sizes/o/


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Interesting, doesn't sounds like Bataleon is moving to reverse camber as suggested on another thread..:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

hella diggin the kilroy graphic


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

From L to R I'm gonna guess: Violenza b/c it has the same women's Trilogy binding that is on the Distortia. We know the one with the kilroy/chad graphis is the ET. We also know the Distortia is next, also mounted with Trilogy's. The red/white/blue one is the Riot, as you can see the writing in the blue section. The fingers make me think Fun Kink USA, but it looks like the writing on there says something like J Rocker or 4 Rocker? Based on the inserts, I'm gonna say the tiger stripes is the Goliath and the colored boxes is the Jam. Can't tell if the polka dotted one is an Airobic/Omni/Enemy or something new. I I think the all white one is the Undisputed, but I wonder if the red stripe is meant to make fun of the Burton channel? I'm thinking that's the Project Green tucked behind it.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

Crayon said:


> hella diggin the kilroy graphic


ditto on that one


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

snazzy.

12345


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

i was planning on getting the riot for next year but im not diggnin the change in theme (riot being black and white)

well either way ill pick one up, make it my own and rock it regardless:thumbsup:


and the funkink right hurrrrrr


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

That interview was hilarious. Mr. B is a not bullshit kind of dude. Good stuff.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I am really digging these graphics much more than this year's line. Love the Mondrian-inspired one, if that is indeed the Jam. Wish they would make the Undisputed in a wide, I'd snatch one up immediately.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> .


The one at the left is Airobic, next to it is Evil Twin. However it's not the usual Evil Twin Bataleon used to have. To old one is now called Evil Twin Classic, and it has a 3finger logo at the center of the board, front is white back is black. Reverse is the design of the bottom sheet.
The third one is Distortia, bot with a hat is Riot, next to it FunKink US Edition, next is Goliath, next is The Jam, next is the Violenza, next is Enemy+++ (the one with a line like Burton ICS), and the last is Project Green.

Evil Twin Classic, FunKink, Artis Edition, Undisputed, Omni are missing. if I haven't forgot any.

Yeah Triple8Sol was pretty correct =)


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm just wondering who is "Mr. B"? 

Pretty sure he's not TBT engineer/inventor Jorgen Karlsen, so I gotta wonder what his credentials are to tweak the design. If he's not a mechanical engineer, then he's just a guy who likes messing with stuff...like mervin


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm really digging the graphics of these new Bataleons.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

over all, the new graphics are typical bataleon: not eye-popping, but not too hideous to buy

imo, the new 2011 limited edition "future shape" is one of their most appealing, color-wise. It's colorful/fun, like the fade on the topsheet and that hand graphic looks fine on all their boards.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't wait to get my JAM! I dig the Partridge Family theme they have rolling on it.

http://www.noeviltwin.com/images/PartridgeFamily.jpg


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm really liking the red, white, and blue riot board.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

riots are so sweet...I'm disturbingly in love with mine


...and, dude, the partridge family bus was in the style of famous abstract painter piet mondrian


----------



## smacpack532 (Jun 22, 2010)

first one is the Airobic the one with "channel" graphic is the enemy
The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Bataleon 2011 -all their boards this year and names


----------

